# Lagerschaden am Lüfter



## Der_Strumpf (6. Oktober 2017)

*Lagerschaden am Lüfter*

Hallo,
ich habe im Deckel meines Gehäuses (Fractal design R4) jetzt schon den zweiten Gehäuselüfter innerhalb von ca. 3 Jahren geschrottet (Lüfter siehe sig.). Erst fing es immer mit einem leichten klackern an und irgendwann wurde es bei Kaltstarts extrem laut bis der Lüfter auf Temperatur war.
Kann es sein, dass die Lüfter heutzutage eher auf stehenden Betrieb anstatt auf hängenden betrieb ausgelegt sind? Oder liegt es an der Abwärme meines PCs die hauptsächlich durch diesen Lüfter abgeführt wird. Weil die anderen Gehäuselüfter tun seit Jahren anstandslos ihre Arbeit.

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lagerschaden am Lüfter*



Der_Strumpf schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Lüfter heutzutage eher  auf stehenden Betrieb anstatt auf hängenden betrieb ausgelegt sind?


Es soll solche Lüfter geben. Wie wäre es, mit einem anderen Modell?


----------



## KnSN (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lagerschaden am Lüfter*

Hallo Der_Strumpf! 



Der_Strumpf schrieb:


> Erst fing es immer mit einem leichten klackern an und irgendwann wurde es bei Kaltstarts extrem laut bis der Lüfter auf Temperatur war.



Also ein solcher Effekt? 
be quiet! SFX L Power 500W SFX12V 3.3 (BN214) - Klackern nach Last - ComputerBase Forum 



Der_Strumpf schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Lüfter heutzutage eher auf stehenden Betrieb anstatt auf hängenden betrieb ausgelegt sind? Oder liegt es an der Abwärme meines PCs die hauptsächlich durch diesen Lüfter abgeführt wird. Weil die anderen Gehäuselüfter tun seit Jahren anstandslos ihre Arbeit.



Es ist der Tribologie bedingend. Die Flüssigkeit in den Lagern, Öl und sonstige Schmiere, verändert ihre Aggregation mit der Temperatur und Bewegung. In der vertikalen Achse neigen die Lüfter durchaus zu unschöner Laufeigenschaft, das hängt aber je nach Modell ab. Es liegt unter anderem daran, dass sie an der Narbe aufliegen. In der horizontalen Achse sind die Lüfter der Schwerkraft ungleich ausgesetzt, folglich neigt sich der Aktuator ein wenig, der Effekt vom Durchhängen und Vetziehen: Bei Lautsprechern ist dieser Effekt aufgrund ihres hohen Gewichtes weitaus immenser; das zeigt sich daran, dass die Sicke von oben nach unten hin durchhängt und in sich so verzieht - Klirr die Folge. Bei einem Lüfter ist die Zentrifugalkraft zu berücksichtigen, also desto größer die Umfangsgeschwindigkeit ist umso stärkeren Kräften ist der Lüfter ausgesetzt, diese Anziehugnskraft wirkt sich in der vertikalen Achse insoweit aus, dass der Lüfter sich noch weiter auf die Narbe zubewegt. 

Problere am Deckel Lüfter aus, welche auf ein anderes Lager setzen, Hydraulic Bearing zum Beispiel!


----------

